# LeChamp Inferno and Heat



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

It looks like the new Carbon Fiber LeChamps are up. 

Inferno (SRAM Red) $2195.99
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_inferno.htm

Fire (SRAM Force) $1,695.99
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_fire.htm



The Inferno looks good to me. Real good. That said, I'd prefer a Kestrel RT800 or RT900 w/ full SRAM red. Any chance of that happening, Mike? 

I might just buy the Inferno. What the hell, eh? I would swap those pedals out for the red Keo's I have. The spd-style pedals would go on my mountain bike.


----------



## minhtin (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow, I'm drooling. Would carbon bike support someone who's 280? I wonder when the titanium version comes out


----------



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

I am looking at a few other options....but in the end, it will likely be the Inferno. Love the name married with RED!

Here's my question. I ran the weight numbers with all the listed components. However, I am looking for a frame/fork weight. Mike, can you or anyone on this forum provide?

Conservativley, even if this frame/fork combo is heavier than many of the latest designs in the 1400-1700 gram range, it should post in at no more than 15.5 w/o pedals.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

tonkabaydog said:


> Conservativley, even if this frame/fork combo is heavier than many of the latest designs in the 1400-1700 gram range, it should post in at no more than 15.5 w/o pedals.
> 
> Can anyone help?


LeChamp FRAME 2.8 Pound Monocoque High Modulus Carbon Fiber Semi-Compact frame. 




For comparison...

Delta 7 Ascend: 1.80 lbs
BMC Team Machine: 2.09 lbs
Look 595: 2.29 lbs
Pinarello Dogma FPX 2.60 lbs


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

OK, I'm going to do a virtual build on a 2.82 lbs Eddy Merckx. I'll use all the parts from BD's site for the inferno. We'll see how much it weighs.


Frame	Eddy Merckx AXM Black/Red (2007) 54.00 55.00 STD	2.90lbs

Fork	Easton EC70 SL | Carbon | Carbon C 43.00	530.00g

Brake Set	SRAM Red | Silver	265.00g

Brake Shift	SRAM Red	280.00g

Cable	SRAM Stainless |	120.00g

Housing	SRAM Housing | Black	160.00g

Crank	SRAM Red Carbon 175.00 39-53	760.00g

Bottom Bracket	SRAM GXP Ceramic | | Silver	95.00g

Front Derailleur	SRAM Red	58.00g

Cassette	SRAM PG-1070 | | 11-28	220.00g

Rear Derailleur	SRAM Red | Silver/Carbon | M	153.00g

Chain	Shimano Ultegra 6700	267.00g

Wheelset	Mavic Ksyrium Elite Aluminum Rim Silver	1550.00g

Skewer Set	Mavic OEM Spec'd | Black |	200.00g

Tire Set	Continental Ultra Race | Black | K | STD | 23.00	440.00g

Tube Set	Butyl Presta 20.00-28.00 | 48.00mm	200.00g

Headset	FSA Orbit Z | Black	78.00g

Stem	Ritchey WCS 4-Axis | Black | 100.00 | -6.00	110.00g

Handlebar	Ritchey WCS | ERGO | Black | Aluminum | 42.00	225.00g

Handlebar Tape	Deda Elementi Soft Touch | Black	15.00g

Seatpost	Eddy Merckx Carbon by Selcof Carbon 330mm Setback	180.00g

Saddle	Selle Italia Flite XC | Black	230.00g

Bike Weight: 16.92lbs Bike Sub-Total: $7,959.40


Sub-Total: $7,959.40
Total Price: $7,959.40


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Local Hero said:


> It looks like the new Carbon Fiber LeChamps are up.
> 
> Inferno (SRAM Red) $2195.99
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_inferno.htm
> ...



We are working on trying to get RED equipped RT800 for next year; but RED is going up in oem cost therefore prices maybe higher

New CF Inferno with RED is very nice looking in person
and I think is an insane value

Ti Inferno with RED is coming in October
I think that bike will sell out really quick

I love the RED group; but for the money NEW FORCE is also really nice


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

minhtin said:


> Wow, I'm drooling. Would carbon bike support someone who's 280? I wonder when the titanium version comes out



At 280, I might suggect the Force equipped bike for the somewhat stronger wheels

But you are under weight limit of either

Ti Red bike in October


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

Why no headtube length measurements on the geometry chart? This is a pretty important one for proper fit.


----------



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike... if you are out there, I really would like a weight of this bike w/o pedals in a 54 or 56cm. frame. The numbers I ran with SRAM Red suggest a bike in the 16 lb range. 

I recalls years ago when you would post you super light Aluminum frame bike weights. The Champion CF frame is about 10-15% heavier than many of the higher end carbon frames these days at 1268 grams. For example LaPierre's are 960grams. I understand the Le Champion is at a different price point ( and grateful to you for it) but would like to know what you are estimating the weight for the full bike... just so I know?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

If you can wait about a month I'll post some pictures of the Inferno hanging from a scale. But I'm not too worried about the weight. On a personal note, I should probably lose 800-1400grams of body fat before I worry about getting a road bike under 15 lbs.


----------



## boko82 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Mike I was wondering if you had any idea what the price of the LC Ti bike with SRAM Apex would be? I'm debating whether I should go with the Rival or wait for the Apex


----------

